# Some piccies of my guys.



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Hope you like them.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous!! :thumbup: 

Thanks for sharing. X


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

What absolute stunners! :001_wub: Are they Maine Coons?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The big one is. The little one is a Birman.


----------



## angle (May 1, 2010)

aww they're sooo cute :001_wub: if they're going to be out door cats or if they are you got to be careful some one might nick em.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

No, they aren't allowed outside.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Two gorgeous cats  Your boy is just oozing birman type, what a fantastic expressive wee face


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

I love them! It's nice to get a hint at what my two will look like together at that age, same breeds different colours


----------



## Chloeh (Apr 1, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous!! Love them


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

love your Maine Coon especially .


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

tylow said:


> Two gorgeous cats  Your boy is just oozing birman type, what a fantastic expressive wee face


Thanks. He's surpassed all expectations I had for him as a kitten. He's a premier & had a BIV already. 

Thanks for all the nice comments! :thumbup:


----------



## **kitty** (May 1, 2010)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Forbidden-Feline (May 1, 2010)

Wow! They're both beautiful ^.^ Wonderful photos of your babies ^__^


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Hope you like them.


Wow they are both STUNNING! Your MC looks sooo stuck up in the pics like she knows she is the boss love her expression


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

theyre gorgeous, great photos, they must like posing


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Awwwww.....beauiful.....those eyes are so piercng...such sweet picis xx


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

o my, they are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Wow they are both STUNNING! Your MC looks sooo stuck up in the pics like she knows she is the boss love her expression


Yeah, she does pull off the fierce MC look a bit too well! She's a big softie really, though.


----------



## lovaspringer (Feb 18, 2010)

your kitties are absloutly stunning,so photogenic.x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous cats, great pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_wub:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I love tabby point birmans, very exuberant little faces


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> No, they aren't allowed outside.


i wouldn't let um out either. they are beautiful


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

My nan used to let both her Siamese cats outside, but that was in ancient times, when pedigree's were only worth a few bob and less likely to be stolen


----------

